# grayton beach???



## ossacip (Mar 14, 2009)

Hey everyfisherbuddies the family and i will be in grayton march 29th -april??.Hows the action in the area for pomps and child fishing.I'm thinking of primarily fishing there but a hour or so drive isn't out of the???I have been looking farther east towords eastbay panamacity.any info would be much appreciated.Any fleas being raked in grayton area.Does pomp jim take them all?


----------



## cyberguy1976 (Mar 25, 2009)

west bay is a good place to fish ... I go there allot when I am in PCB ... but they are working on the roads down there so I am not sure how it will be this week ... check 331 bridge you may have better luck ... I am heading to Destin to fish this weekend .. never fished there .. the surf looks bad but maybe that will bring in the bigger fish .... I will hit 331 during the day ....

If you want to catch the "big ones" make sure you hook a 6 pack on your line for the spring breakers ...


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

You'll have to rake pretty deep for your fleas. I've had good luck there in the last couple of weeks. I think the beach flags are still Double Red and also flying a purple flag for jellyfish so be carefull when you wade out to cast, the rough surf can really chop up the kellies and they will be all over in the water. Hope you guys have a great fisihng trip and dinner following!


----------



## islander lightscaping (Aug 18, 2008)

How is Grayton Beach for camping? I would like to try it with the family.


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

grew up camping at grayton. great place.


----------



## islander lightscaping (Aug 18, 2008)

Thanks Tyler


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

Try the Yellow Fin tackle shop there and look at their pompano lures....they have some interesting rigs there. Good luck.


----------

